# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  الانتخابات في الاردن

## حسان القضاة

افضل موقع عن الانتخابات الاردنية 2010 هو انتخابات نيوز وكالة الانباء المختصة برصد الانتخابات الاردنية
انصحكم بزيارتة وهذا رابط الموقع
http://entkhabat-news.com/

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]يعطيك العافية حسان  :Smile: [/align]

----------

